# d20 Modern Online Game - from Dark Quest Games



## tensen (Dec 10, 2002)

Cop Street
*Advert*

"A million stars flicker like a million tiny bulbs in the black sky of Whisper City. To some men she's a whore, a mean and moody lover who takes you for all and leaves you blood soaked on the street to die. To some she's a shining gem, that's flawless and cut with a mercenary hand.

But to most people, she's home, all they have and she knows how to play the crowd like a dancer at a strip joint. With a glitz wink she has you panting for more, and that's what she wants.

People have said it takes a special kind of person to eke out any kind of life in Whisper, between the gangs and the corporations. But some do, and better than that, some have taken it to the next level.

Have you got what it takes to run down a gang of enhanced street thugs, or are you too busy picking your next mark's pocket? Do you give a flying frag about the assault that's going on six feet away from you, or are you another faceless drone hurrying away - hoping it won't be you.

Cop Street could be the place for you. Join the men and women of the underfunded and overworked police force in Whisper City. This new show is guranteed to have you on the edge of your seat as we take people from the streets, give them a gun and a badge and an extensive eight week training course. Before letting them loose in the 14th precinct, codename: Hell's Alley."

*Voice Over Interview*

We were lucky enough to talk to senior producer Mr Lee Way over at Matchbook Pictures, part of the Corellaine TV network.

"Cop Street is a new kind of TV show for the more, action orientated viewer. It has a lot of legal and moral issues. But these are real people, who we've draughted for the role. Because we felt that the established actors - like Charles Fearson and Mitchell Droves just couldn't give the right 'rookie' feel to these characters. So what we've done, is an extensive program of research - we've picked apart the social and moral attitudes of a bunch of real people and trained them as cops."

Mr Lee went on to explain.

"What we have basically, are proper rookies, but they are our characters. From time to time, we'll be paying gangs to beef up the violence and to provide interesting stories. Marlene Hushinck has already come on board - she as you might know, is a big star in the adult entertainment industry - she'll be playing the part of one of these lucky guys girlfriends. And we'll pull no punches, this show's going to be full on!"

We tackled Mr Lee on the subject of this, and asked him to elaborate more.

"Cameras will be monitoring the action, live, the actors houses and everywhere will be constantly filmed. Our 24/7 staff will use the next generation of computer software to splice and edit the film on the fly. This means that we can focus on the action, 100%. Some people of the minor human rights society were outraged, they said it was an invasion of privacy. Our actors and their big fat checks disagreed. We even filmed the riot, and the way our actors dealt with it - you'd have thought they were seasoned vets."

We couldn't agree more, the human rights lobbyists are a small minority that have tried to ban our more - violent sports, and we at the HCN (Holo Cable Network) are proud to host this new show.

You can catch Cop Street on the new 24/7 HCN Channel #666, all day and night.

*Cop Street Music begins to play*

The experiment is about to begin.


Notes: 
The Game will be played on Mortality.net in the Dark Quest forums.  At least the public version will be.

Taking a line from Angelsboi in the wonderful d20 Modern setting I am playing in.... the game will be done as a TV show. Modifying it some.... PCs will actually have two characters.

The first character will be the actor. created under d20 Modern rules. 

The second character will be the TV show character, which will be created under d20 Modern and Cyber Style rules. (it is prefered that you already have a set of rules, although playtest copies can be provided.) 

The Gamemaster of the campaign will actually rotate between various members of the Dark Quest staff, which should keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## drquestion (Dec 11, 2002)

This sounds pretty cool.  It's going to be a play by post game? 

Also, if I were to play, which Cyberstyle products would you recommend buying?

drquestion


----------



## tensen (Dec 11, 2002)

drquestion said:
			
		

> *This sounds pretty cool.  It's going to be a play by post game?
> 
> Also, if I were to play, which Cyberstyle products would you recommend buying?
> 
> drquestion *




Yes, this will be a play by post game.  With GMs in both the US and the UK.

I recommend at least Cyber Style: Prime Rules, it helps for some information on the setting.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

I just recently aquired a set of D20 Modern rules, and I've been doing some PbP with it.  I'ld love to get in on this game, but don't have any of this "cyber style" stuff.  Can I still get in?


----------



## tensen (Dec 17, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *I just recently aquired a set of D20 Modern rules, and I've been doing some PbP with it.  I'ld love to get in on this game, but don't have any of this "cyber style" stuff.  Can I still get in? *




Sure, you can still get involved even if you don't have our Cyber Style products.


----------

